# Primos JACKPOT with Glass



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

This is the bet call in my opinion it has long range, ear bleeding cuts and the ability to purrr very softly. Has any one used this call besides me? I added this to my bag after a trip back home from ohio (had to stop at cabelas!!!) I also bought a pack of 2 custom strikers from primos also, i have the Lucky Striker, Double Down and the 777 strikers now. Any one who has the JACKPOT with glass the double down sounds amazing!!!! on this Call!!!!! Try it out or tell me what you think. Its only 20 bucks too


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I have the Jackpot with Pennslyvania slate instead of glass. Paired with their Lucky Striker, I agree, it is a great sounding call at an even better price. By the way, I also like that Lucky Striker on just about any slate.


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

You guys are killing me. I have been thinking of buying this, and thought I wasn't going to. My brother said you can never have enough calls then you say this. I guess I will pick it up. lol


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Swizel Chest said:


> My brother said you can never have enough calls then you say this. I guess I will pick it up. lol


You bet! Only way to have to many calls is trying to carry more than you can haul! LOL I don't own the Primos Jackpot but it looks like a nice one. Ole' Swizel should be sounding off shortly - he picked it up about 3 hours ago. LOL


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Bought the slate Jackpot today. Sweet sounding call.


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

Just curious but is this a good beginner call? I was looking to get a slate call to put in my arsenal just thought I should start out with one that will be good for a beginner to learn on.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

ctsdaxx said:


> Just curious but is this a good beginner call?


I'd say its as good as any pot call for a beginner. The only catch is you have to condition the face yourself before using it. There are others that are preconditioned so you wouldn't have to worry about sanding the face right out of the package. It isn't a major hassle nor hard to do but there are other options out there if you are hesitant.


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

For A starter Bachflock said, Pot calls are easy to learn how to use. If you try to get a pot call get a slate if you are just starting out, make sure you dont touch the slate if you can try. oils from your hands get in the slate and makes what is called a "dead spot" were it sounds like a very sick turkey. Maybe for you a box call will be easyer to. Like what was said above, you can never have to many calls on you. You may run in to a road block were it starts raning when slate calls get wet they dont work this is why you should have different calls like my glass call works in the rain. Just like Strikers made from different wood, different tips, narrowness basicly a little change can change you calling big time. For a starter get one of each A box, A Pot call woth maybe 2 strikers, maybe a few diaphram calls if you like ( I cant get em to work =P) But just remember turkeys have ears and have hearing kind of like humans with food, they have there own taste in birds one second they might like a young hen and the next they might be going after a mature hen. Im just trying to say as a starter have as many calls as you can, just be prepared! I hope I did not confuse you to much lol

I kinda got of track but what can i say im 13! LOL


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I started last year and bought a box call and the push / pull finger call for the end of the gun. This year I bought a bunch of styles of mouth calls and found a few that seem to work and sound ok..... to me at least! lol But I was interested in slate calls for the purring and light calls that sound alot more realistic then the purring I can do with the mouth call ( IT SUCKS). Also its seems there is more variety to the slate then just a box.


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

yes your absolutly right there is alot more you can do with a pot call i would take a pot call over my box any time!!!


----------



## Swizel Chest (Aug 3, 2007)

Not only did I pick it up, but then learned the face was cracked. The story was crammed and the call still worked so I kept it. It sounds great! I called primos to ask if they could fix it, and they replaced it no questions asked. They now have a customer for life.


----------



## fur and feathers jr. (May 3, 2007)

i love Primos they are one of the best there is!!!


----------

